# Ammannia Gracilis - Deficiencies?



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Is this a sign of calcium deficiency?? It has never turned red, extremely slow (almost stunted) growth while others are growing like really fast. The colors are much darker brown than that, I think the flash gives it a little brighter color. As for fertilizing, I am using PPS-Pro ... What do you think? Please give me your inputs, thanks!


----------



## Jim Lockhart (Jan 27, 2004)

Your AG is not looking good at all, it's barely recognizable. When the stems go that dark color it usually stops growing. I did not have consistent success with this plant, until I softened my water, and leaned down the macros. Good light (it does not do so well if shaded), and Fe will help with the red coloring. 

When macros are high, the plant will often grow robustly into a large plant, but may not look so good, because it may stunt or deform at the meristem.

As far as Ca, I keep mine at around ~30 ppm (Mg ~5-10)

I think your DIY CO2 should be fine.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a similar problem with another plant ( _Nessaea pedicillata_ ) and it turned out to be hard water or too heavy on the macros. An overabundance of K can cause a deficiency in certain micro nutrients because it blocks their uptake...sort of.

I wasn't up for the challenge of trying to keep it at the time, but now wish I had.

+1 on Jim Lockhart's comments about softer water, lean macros, and keeping the Cal and Mag levels stable.

-Dave


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and advice guys . I made another mixture of macros that has less K in it to experiment if anything changes within the next few week and will try and report back on here. For Macros, since there are 3 sources of K in the PPS-Pro solution, I eliminated KS04 due to sulfur can be used from MgSO4, and K from the other solutions. Thus eliminating as much K as possible. How does that sound?


----------



## Jim Lockhart (Jan 27, 2004)

yes N. pedicellata is even harder !

Anhtu, I think you are on the right track. Back off on the macros see if you can stimulate the plant (suggest a 50% WC before you start the new dosing. (unless that messes up your PPS dosing)


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jim, 

I started this last night and the first thing I did was a 50% WC to 'flush' out my previous PPS-Pro dosing or whatever that may affect the growth. I hope this works and will stimulate its growth in the near future. This 29 gallon is only an experimental tank to help my main 'show' tank that's 55 gallon tank in my living room.


----------



## Jim Lockhart (Jan 27, 2004)

Good luck with that, let us know how you get on !


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Jim, good to see you on the forum. As for the ag I am a die hard ei guy, how much light in on this tank?


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 65W over 29 gallons. I have seen a little improvement so far, but that's just me, I hope it's working.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I had that same setup for years. Imo 65w is a little to high for diy co2, it's just too inconsistent. We don't concider 2wpg very much but tom barr has had some interesting readings taking a par meter to some of amano's tanks. Believe it or not the lights are very under driven and are half of what we think they are.


----------



## Jim Lockhart (Jan 27, 2004)

anhtu402 said:


> I have 65W over 29 gallons. I have seen a little improvement so far, but that's just me, I hope it's working.


It's not a lot of lite, make sure your ag is in a good spot to get direct light.

chagovatoloco ... nice sfbaaps sig !


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Jim. No, it is not a lot of light but after reading this I am questioning my ideas about wpg.

http://www.acquariofacile.it/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14819


----------



## Amoeba1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I’m having similar problems with Ammannia Gracilis. Sometimes grows brilliantly just to stop the following week.

The one thing I am fairly sure about is the light. Without very bright light the lower leaves melt.
The plant does not like replanting either.

Right now it is growing well (a bit pale though) with 
160W/200L T5, Ca=40, Mg=5-8, K=30-40, NO3=15-25, PO4=3-4, Fe~0.3


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

I am also seeing the same problem with my A. Senegelensis, two Nessea species, and H. Hottoniflora. I am adding more Seachem Equilibrium to bring up the hardness a bit and cutting back on the potassium. We know something soon!


----------

